# Casting Practice



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

We have a practice session nearly every weekend in Marlton NJ. This weekend it will be on Sunday (3/12) starting at 10:00AM.

It has been a great thing with particiption growing each time. We had nearly 20 guys there last weekend running the gammut from accomplished tournament casters, longcasting fishermen and a good number of new guys wanting to extend their range.

It is a tackle ho's dream day, casting equipment of every description is on display.

We setup a marked field out to 700feet and there is plenty of room to have individual instructon from an experienced caster.

*CONNMAN'S PERFECT OTG*









*TACKLE SMORGASBORD*









*THE (HOPEFULLY) LONG WALK OUT*









*LOOKING BACK FROM THE 500 FOOT MARKER*










*DIRECTIONS*

From points south; take 295 North, exit at 34A for Rt 70E. Take RT 70E for 3.1 miles to Marlton (Olga's Diner)Circle, follow directions below.

From points north; take 295 South , exit at 38A for Rt 73S. Take Rt 73S for 3.5 miles to Marlton (Olga's Diner) Circle, follow directions below.

Rt 70 East for 2.25 miles to N. Elmwood Rd. -- make right,
N. Elmwood for 6/10ths mile to E. Main St / Tuckerton Rd -- make left
E. Main St / Tuckerton Rd for 9/10ths mile, look for large field on left, turn left on the dirt drive.

*This link will take you to a Google Map page with an aerial picture of the field*


----------



## ArdmoreBill (Jun 23, 2005)

I'll be there. Nice pics!


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

I'll get to one of these sessions!
Buuuusssyyyyyyy!!

Steve


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

I'll be there too.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Nice!!!*

Nice, but wish there was a get together down my way love to learn how to long cast. You guys are just to far for my lazy a** to drive.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Bill, I *KNOW* you'll be there! 
Pics are emailed from my phone, I was quite happy with the quality!

Steve, You can't get away for an hour or two on a Sunday??? You are working too hard dude!  

Slimedog, great, I'll see ya there!

rgking, its less than 50 miles! Ya got an appropriate field down by you? I'll be down your way both Saturday and Sunday. NJ Beach Buggy meeting Sat morn and fishin afterwards and an American Littoral Society meeting Sunday evening. Might have an hour or two in the afternoon after Marlton casting; I can be down your way about 4:00.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

I remember Olgas as a kid is the food still good.
We use to stop there comming back from AC.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

*Another great day!*

Another excellent day of casting. Large turnout and plenty on new guys hit new personal bests.



Some "locked rod" vidcaps from Sunday:

*Ardmore Bill - Pendulum Cast*









*NJBill - Pendulum Cast*









*Connman - Pendulum Cast*









*Connman - 640ft Spinning OTG*


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Marlton Practice

Sunday 3/12

10:00AM



repair5343 said:


> I remember Olgas as a kid is the food still good.


Yes, it's still good, the bakery is legendary. Cheesecake to die for!


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

i'd like to come if i can make it.what do you bring?rod,reel,and different sized weights?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Sounds great Kev, hope to see you there.

Most guys using fishing equipment are casting 4 - 6 ounces but bring whatever you feel like.


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

see ya there sarge. Kev i bring whatever I think I'll be fishing with. I usually cast anywhere from 5-8oz and warmup with a baseball. But mainly 5oz.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Slimedog, did you get the email I sent? I used the Barn's internal service with a link to the video of you.

I'll see ya on Sunday


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

i got the email but the link is not valid. It takes me to the page and says file not found. You can email me through here.


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

did you guys get rained out yesterday?


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

I didn't go because of the rain.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Bigfoot and I were there at 8:45 just in time for a downpour and lightning. 

Stopped raining about 9:45 or so, guys trickled in, we had about a dozen casters including some new ones. 

Hardcore were there casting till after 5:00pm.

Slimedog, I'll upload the file again and email you the link again.


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Needing all the help I can get..*

I'll be looking for you guys next Sat., thanks for the tip Sarge!!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Keep an eye out here, sometimes it's on Saturday, sometimes on Sunday. Next Sunday I have a NJBBA fence project to work on on Brigantine's beach so I'm hoping practice is Saturday.

As soon as a concensus is reached with the Sportcast crew I'll post here.


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

hey sarge, how was it out there today? A little too cold and had some errands to run today. I was out at the field near me today for about a half an hour and called it quites. see ya next time.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

It wasn't too bad, had a good breeze but as long as the sun was out it was nice. 

I need all the practice I can get. Trying a new casting motion, it always feels weird to change things up.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

*Sunday, March 26th's practice!*

This weekend's casting practice will be at Gloucester County Community College in Sewell, New Jersey starting about 9:00 AM. I will not be there, I have a New Jersey Beach Buggy Assoc. fence project on Brigantine's beach that day.

The school is just off Exit 54B on Rt 55, just south of Deptford. Get off Rt 55 on exit 54B; take Delsea Drive North to Bankbridge Rd and make a left, take Bankbridge to Tanyard Rd make left. The College will be on your left on Tanyard Rd.

You can see the school and get directions from your location on *THIS GOOGLE MAP PAGE*.

.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Practice tomorrow 4/9, at the Marlton field @ 9:00 AM


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

The NE regionals for Sportcast USA is quickly approaching (May 6 & 7); we will be out on the Marlton field this Sunday starting at 10 AM for the last group practice before the tourney.

Directions to the Marlton field are in the 1st post of this thread.


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

see ya tomorrow.


----------

